# Waders???



## xuman3

I'm looking at waders from Cabella's and there are a ton of options. I would like to get some opinions on what ones to consider and why, as in what options are good to look for. I have a pair of thin rubber ones and I'm always cold, want a nice pair for the cold hunting days and steelhead days, haha!


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Neopream boot foots man.
The thicker the better to keep you warm.
Advantage Wetlands color is the best all round camo for fowling.
It matches in the marshes, works around most pond brush, excellent for open field hunts with no blinds to hide in.
Dont buy them to tight of fit. They can be a real pain putting on if it don't fit right, and if you need to bail out of them, fairly easy to do so.


----------



## Whaler

I have a pair of Cabelas Neoprene waders and I never get cold in them. I like them really well.


----------



## wave warrior

lacross 1000 gr.5mm are awsome!!!$175...if u buy online be aware sizes are very odd...i where a size 10 1/2 rocky boot yet my waders are size 9!!!


----------



## DaleM

If you have a Dick's close to you stop there. They have a great sale on now on all their waders. $129.00 waders for $79.00 at least here in Columbus theye are all on sale. Several types, makes etc. All are on sale.


----------



## kingjohn

brand will be fine,,,just buy the 5mm if you can afford ot the 3.5mm neoprene will be cold!
I have the 5mm/1,000 gram Cabelas, my father has the zip ups and both have kept us warm and dry for 3-4 yrs.
john


----------



## onthewater

Get the 5 mm if you want to stay warm but don't wear them on a warm day or you will be miserable, even with shorts on. Keep your rubber ones for the summer.


----------



## billybob7059

I love mine too I would have say the ultimate hunting waders are the way to go. I like the Velcro better than the buckle snaps.


----------



## kingjohn

I agree the velco dont hang up on your gunstock as muck but after several years the velcro wears out and wont hold. I ve had that happen!

John


----------



## bubbahunter

Cabela's SuperMag 1600 Waders with Armor-Flex seem to be the best i`ve found so far.They have the buckel on the shoulders and shell pouch that clips on the front for when your hunting in flooder timber.The armor-flex is as tough as you can get,i`ve ran into sticks and snags like you wouldn`t believe and no holes or leaks in the 3 years i have been useing them.The supermag waders use to be called their Ultimate Hunting Waders but it looks like they just changed the name but not the wader.I`ve busted thru ice and stood in freezing water for hours and never got cold enough to where i was uncomforable.plus there on sale right now!!!


Bub


----------



## billybob7059

bubbahunter said:


> Cabela's SuperMag 1600 Waders with Armor-Flex, The supermag waders use to be called their Ultimate Hunting Waders but it looks like they just changed the name but not the wader
> Bub


No the ultimate hunting wader is the waders with the velco straps instead of the clips. The supermag's ae a different wader. they both however have the armorflex material


----------



## bubbahunter

Billybob- you are right i must have been thinking of a different pair of waders???????? Then again i`m not real sure what i was talking about??? I bought mine about 3 years ago and they came in the box marked ultimate and the sign above the waders i tried on said ultimate , yet my waders look like the supermags.......hummmmmm cabelas changing the name of a product line????? naaaaaa i`m wrong sorry


----------



## psychobubba

these are the ones i got i love them :B and duck
I go in to briar's,Hawthorne trees ect and thick stuff most guys wont walk in with out waders .mine have held up just fine they are made for the duck hunter they have rip stop sh,t on the out side plus has place for shot gun shells in the front hand warmer pockets ect. i think cabela,s has them as well 

http://txfowlers.com/Hodgman_Wader_DuraMag.asp 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20614&hasJS=true
_________________


----------



## xuman3

Thanks for all the replies, I think that I need to hit up Cabela's before the walleye run and actually try some on and buy them in person. I tried some on at Bass Pro Shops and still was amazed how the different brands vary in size!


----------



## mojo

I have the 3.5 mm and am never cold (wear flannel lined pants and a pair of lined nylon gym pants inside). The 5's are too warm IMO early on in the season, especially for teal and early goose. Gander sells them for 100 in max 4. Neoprenes do rip easily but just put a little gorilla glue on it and it's good as new. They are awesome for the walleye run. I used rubber waders for 2 years for duck and eyes. It was night and day once i switched to neoprenes.


----------

